# teeth within teeth



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

I think this is the right forum, only one I see with dental listed.
Bear is getting his adult teeth, but I noticed this morning that his upper front teeth look like the new ones are coming out of his baby teeth, like they're sprouting from within, or the new ones are splitting around the old ones, is this normal?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.majestymaltese.com/Canine%20Health/retained_deciduous.htm

I had a young male dog who had to have 3 baby teeth taken out during his neuter. His poor teeth-awful. He's from WVA and I am not sure if he had a touch of distemper or what.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Jean, great article, but his teeth aren't in front of the others, it looks like they cracked open to reveal new teeth


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Panzer's looked like this last week:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1252699

I hope I did that right. . . 

Yesterday he refused his breakfast. We realized his one tooth as laying along the gumline. I pulled it out and he went right to his food!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks gross and bloody but normal to me (ouch).


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Icky but I say normal too. Otto's canines came up in front, rather than inside of his baby canines. That was not a fun month having a puppy with 7 canines. One of them fell out playing tug. He ate it. He eats everything.


----------

